# Should I use migration agent or not?



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi All,

Is it useful to use migration agent for the immigration process? What sort of advantage is there?

One can process the whole application on its himself or not? What are the disadvantages and advantages of doing everything yourself?

Which is a preferred method to lodge application? and which is more successful?

Thanks.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

The decision of using agent or not is up to you. 

A lot of people had done the process by themselves and got the visa. 
An agent will 'abstract' the legal details, so you won't need to read everything and understand the process. But it will be more expensive and a lot of small decisions won't be made by you (the agent will do it). 

So, it's not an easy trade-off.


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

*agent or not...*

engaging an agent or not largely depends on you.

the visa process is quite dynamic and you need to put in a lot of personal effort to keep abreast with changes and requirements, nonetheless DIAC has taken the trouble to make it easy for applicants to do it all by themselves without help from agents..

online fora like this is really supportive to applicants paddling their own canoe..you get to share ideas and get every possible help from ppl in similar situation like you...

there will be less headache if you have an agent taking care of your affairs if you don't have the time to follow the visa process urself but it will surely be at a cost..:ranger:


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

I did it on my own and it was totally fine . The hard part was collecting all the pay slips etc which apparently you need to do even if you have an agent . I would recommend doing it alone . I asked advice on here and people were very helpful saved lots of money to start me in my new life down under .


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

using an agent = spending money, doing what he asks you to like gathering documents, filling forms

not using an agent = saving money plus a lot of reading plus gathering documents, filling forms etc.


----------



## adarsh (Aug 17, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it useful to use migration agent for the immigration process? What sort of advantage is there?
> 
> ...


I am getting it done from an agent.Trust me, I had do the same level of research/reading as an independent applicant. 

Going with an agent is simply waste of money.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

What is your profession?


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Destination Journey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it useful to use migration agent for the immigration process? What sort of advantage is there?
> 
> ...


Hi
We made the decision to use an Immigration agent. It costs money but as far as I am concerned it was worth every penny. A good one will not take you on unless they are confident of getting you a visa . They do ninety percent of the work for you and put your mind at ease if your worrying about anything.

Good Luck whatever decision you make


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't use one, they are con men. The whole visa process is easy enough to anyone with common sense and certainly not worth the money you are charged.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I am using an agent and trust me its a TOTAL WASTE of Money..If you are ready to sit on the computer for a couple of hours then you can easily do the whole process alone.I am simply wasting my money at the moment. didnt do me any good at all.


----------



## adarsh (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I am using an agent and trust me its a TOTAL WASTE of Money..If you are ready to sit on the computer for a couple of hours then you can easily do the whole process alone.I am simply wasting my money at the moment. didnt do me any good at all.


Hey which agent are you getting it done from


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

most Agents are useless, even if they are MARA registered it DOES NOT mean they are good. Especially in some countries they are worse, example in UAE i did not hear anything good from any of the MARA registered agents, they charge you money AED 10,000 to AED 20,000 (on top of DIAC fees) and YOU end up doing ALL THE WORK. 

Basically they take your money and then they make you follow up with DIAC yourself, they make mistakes in application, they cause unncessary delays, many don't even respond to you. DIAC and ACS take 1 week max to respond to you, but your agent will get back to you after 1 month even if they got a response. You will end up chasing them like a dog, begging them, because they have all your info and your money they take advantage...This is only a few examples of the horrors you can go through with them.

Just do it yourself, its not worth it, i know many ppl who suffered and continue to suffer from agents (MARA Registered btw).


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Dont use Y-axis (based in Hyderabad) ...
Plz for your sake dont use them..
I cannot post the website name due to forum rules but jut do a google search "y-axis"...
look at the looong list of complaints...



adarsh said:


> Hey which agent are you getting it done from


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

avoid snip are based in hyderabad and have sham offices in also all major cities (just to attract ppl)
and pass on this to your friends so that they are also not duped...


----------

